
Show HN: Chrome extension to screen record solving project euler/codewars probs - dasqueel
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/brainswole-recorder/jelhidhkljiionbmmdbengnnbghaifip
======
dasqueel
OP here

When solving a project euler or codewars problem, record your screen and audio
while voicing your thought process and solution to the problem. When finished,
a title and description should be automated, and upload to your youtube
channel, or save it to disk.

I look to add a function to: _automate creating a thumbnail_ sitting on top of
other educational sites _polish the audio input_ group similar problems in a
playlist

FYI - this is my first attempt of releasing a product by myself, so I
apologize for any n00bs mistakes :)

